
Regardless of what participants say, they exhibit a preference for negative news - collinmanderson
https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/abs/10.1177/1940161214524832
======
collinmanderson
> regardless of what participants say, they exhibit a preference for negative
> news content.

Some negative news :)

